
Ask HN: Single Page App Feature Usage Tracking - jjp
Just joined a company starting on rebuilding their product as a SPA and we are sadly lacking in any real metrics on feature usage. The product is a SAAS B2B where some roles in our customers create content and others consume it. So I&#x27;m more interested in understanding which product features are being used than more page-oriented stats on content views etc.<p>Looking for input:
- on approaches to take to get feature usage metrics on SPA and how to analyse;
- SPA moving to VueJS, any plugins recommended to just make it easy;
- currently using Google Analytics (and some internal tracking when we audit API usage), any recommendations of significantly better services (SAAS or hosted)
======
heliodor
First, use Segment.com. Send the data to GA and to any other analytics you
like more than GA. For example, I'm not at scale with my own product, so I
really like using Clicky day to day. GA has people locked in because it's the
only place where you can see your search queries and AdWords. It really ties
everything together and is very powerful--for those who have mastered it.

I've seen js libs in the past that allow you to specify the event
names/categories directly on the html element as data. When your page loads,
the js lib looks for them and wires them up to be ready to send event data
when clicked. Very simple code and you can write your own if you can't find
something that works well in your SPA framework.

If you want more flexibility, more tagging choices, and better dashboards, you
could in addition consider sending your event data to a metrics platform, such
as the one I run at [https://HostedMetrics.com](https://HostedMetrics.com) ;)

